# Whats the difference?



## upstanding_dragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Whats the difference between Muay Thai and Muay Boran?

Thanks

Stefan

http://www.networkofmartialarts.co.uk


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2005)

I think they're the same. Do a search on 'boran' here.


----------



## Kenpo_man (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/encyclopedia/M/Mu/Muay_Boran.htmI just looked it up and this link gives a pretty good explanation.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 2, 2005)

they are the same


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 2, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> they are the same


 
Muay Boran means traditional boxing. It includes strikes typically aren't used in Muay Thai. Muay Thai and Muay Boran are little more than rule-sets; it's all really Krabi Krabong.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

How popular is Muay Boran these days?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> How popular is Muay Boran these days?


 
Good question. I don't know of anyone teaching traditional Thai/Siamese/Burmese boxing outside of Thailand. Even in Thailand it seems like it's died out quite a bit with the big-business of Muay Thai. I am currently looking for Krabi Krabong schools, with hopes that, in addition to Krabi Krabong, I'll learn some Muay Boran.


----------



## OULobo (Dec 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> How popular is Muay Boran these days?


 
There is a ton more interest since Ang Bok came out. Before that, it was all interest in the competition aspect and not the traditional elements.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 8, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> There is a ton more interest since Ang Bok came out. Before that, it was all interest in the competition aspect and not the traditional elements.


 
Ong Bak turned people on in the states; not so much anywhere else, I'd guess. In Thailand, it's still all about competition, make no mistake about that. But there has been a revival of traditional forms of Siamese boxing, particularly because there are venues in Myanmar and Cambodia, where more traditional-oriented fighting is allowed: head-butts, and a little ground fighting. These are all things that Muay Boran, Bando, Thaing, Banshay, Lethwei (Lethwae) and Khmer allow. . .last time I checked, anyway. Muay Thai also allowed all of these same things up until around the late 80s, or so. Believe it or not, the Dog Brothers helped boost the revival of Krabi Krabong; along with Jaa's stunning portrayal.


----------



## automaton (Dec 10, 2005)

adrenaline junky:
I posed this link in another spot but you can check out this new dvd for alot of detailed information on the old style bare knuckle:

http://www.ancientmuay.com

For the single best person in the US for the authentic kk, old style muay, military and ring muay thai, look for Vincent Giordan as well he trained extensively in burma and cambodia and originally began his study in the cambodian ma.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 12, 2005)

automaton said:
			
		

> adrenaline junky:
> I posed this link in another spot but you can check out this new dvd for alot of detailed information on the old style bare knuckle:
> 
> http://www.ancientmuay.com
> ...


 
Thanks, man, that is one I hadn't seen, yet. Also, I'll look into V. Giordan; any info on where he's training out of?


----------

